# Lack of Production Design course in schools?



## Kayla K (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi guys,
I'm trying to go to grad school for MA in production design for film and hopefully be involved in art direction.
I majored in Architecture and I wanted to study in depth on film production design since my undergrad study was somewhat different in a way (and also somewhat similar.) I wanted to study the industry and how things will work. 
I realised there aren't many schools with the course *MA Production Design*. Does anybody know why? any reasons for that??


----------



## Chris W (Oct 18, 2015)

Maybe they aren't as popular? I'm not sure. Which ones have them?


----------



## Quee (Oct 18, 2015)

AFI does offer degree in production design.


----------



## Joshua Aka (Oct 20, 2015)

Chapman offers an MFA in Production Design, although I'm not familiar with the program . http://www.chapman.edu/dodge/programs/graduate/mfa-production-design.aspx


----------



## Nic L. Kelly (Oct 22, 2015)

Came in to say check out Chapman, I was just there on a visit and it appears they emphasize the production designer.


----------



## Joshua Aka (Oct 25, 2015)

Nic L. Kelly said:


> Came in to say check out Chapman, I was just there on a visit and it appears they emphasize the production designer.



They also have a RIDICULOUSLY good Cinematography program. No wonder they've been sweeping ASC awards left and right.

I just bring that up because every Production Designer should aim to work with talented DPs. And vice-versa. It's the most underrated relationship in the industry. Specially in student films.


----------



## Mike_V (Oct 28, 2015)

Our cine professor is Bill Dill who's extremely talented and helpful. A lot of cine grads that I talk to, learned a lot from him as well as the various different visiting professors that provide insight to how they shoot. 
The PD grads are also really good because they get to do a ton of hands on work (often working multiple cycle films and thesis films) thus being able to build a portfolio quickly and also hone their experience.


----------



## Joshua Aka (Oct 28, 2015)

Mike_V said:


> Our cine professor is Bill Dill who's extremely talented and helpful. A lot of cine grads that I talk to, learned a lot from him as well as the various different visiting professors that provide insight to how they shoot.
> The PD grads are also really good because they get to do a ton of hands on work (often working multiple cycle films and thesis films) thus being able to build a portfolio quickly and also hone their experience.



Plus just outright good culture. You totally see cine majors starting off as grips, moving up to gaffers and ACs, eventually working as DPs in countless sets. No other major in school has that clear of a progression.

I take it you are currently a student at Chapman? Do you have any thoughts on their MFA in Directing program? I don't want to hijack the thread (kinda did that already, sorry Kayla  ), so feel free to PM me if you have any thoughts.


----------



## Mike_V (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm a recent Chapman grad (MFA Editing) and even I was on set. During my time there, i performed as 2nd AC, grip, script sup, DIT, sound mixer, and sometimes even PD assist. 
In regards to the directing program, I don't know too much about it because I wasn't interested in directing to begin with, so I never took any of the classes, so unfortunately I wouldn't be able to give you an honest answer.


----------

